
What pandemic planning never accounted for - loopz
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/04/14/politics/pandemic-preparedness-trump-invs/index.html
======
bradknowles
At what point do we start talking about bringing him up on charges of crimes
against humanity before the International criminal court in The Hague?

